# How to get better ping?



## SZayat

Try connecting directly from your PC to the modem. *Using a cable, not *wireless* adapter*


----------



## ted

reset modem and network connection on pc. try again.
Also, find game servers closer to your house.


----------



## Jpshaff01

Yeah, hard wired is always best.

Try checking your speed on speedtest.net. Do it at an off peak time to get the best reading, if it is lower than what you pay for than contact you ISP.


----------



## slytown

If your ping is jumping up a lot, you need to plug directly into the modem. Also other users might be taking up your bandwith - aka brothers









If you are on a network (dorm, apartment complex) those may be lagging you too.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Do NOT use a wireless connection to play games.

If you're using wired, try running speedtest.


----------



## Jacko87

Wireless is ok, just don't try to connect to servers from the other side of your house, at least be in the same room as the router. Wired will help a little though, and it will help prevent random disconnects. Do not download anything in the background while playing, make sure other people on the network aren't downloading anything huge as well. Other than that there is really nothing you can do to get better pings short of getting a better internet connection or moving closer to the server.


----------



## Slovak

Do you go through a router? Routers can also cause flaky pings depending on a variety of things.


----------



## BabyHerc

Thanks to everyone. Rep+ all around. I do know that being wired is better, but it's not an option right now. I'll try the other things mentioned here, like resetting the router, cancelling background downloads, etc. Like I said, this is only a random and recent issue.

Another question, but maybe it belongs somewhere else: I'm downloading the demo for COD4, and the transfer began at 200-something KB/sec. After about 25% of the download was complete, it started transferring at 74 KB/sec, and has not gone back up since. My wireless speed is indicated as 54Mbps. Any ideas?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyHerc* 
Thanks to everyone. Rep+ all around. I do know that being wired is better, but it's not an option right now. I'll try the other things mentioned here, like resetting the router, cancelling background downloads, etc. Like I said, this is only a random and recent issue.

Another question, but maybe it belongs somewhere else: I'm downloading the demo for COD4, and the transfer began at 200-something KB/sec. After about 25% of the download was complete, it started transferring at 74 KB/sec, and has not gone back up since. My wireless speed is indicated as 54Mbps. Any ideas?

the 54Mbps is what the hardware is capable of, that does not indicate your internet speed which is determined by your ISP. The more you pay, the faster speeds you get.


----------



## BabyHerc

speedtest.net shows my download speed is 120 kbps right now. So what's up with the discrepancy?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyHerc* 
speedtest.net shows my download speed is 120 kbps right now. So what's up with the discrepancy?

Hmm, this is odd, are you downloading anything?? What programs are access the net?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyHerc* 
speedtest.net shows my download speed is 120 kbps right now. So what's up with the discrepancy?

Sorta OT... but make sure you realize that download speed has nothing to do with ping. It is bandwidth vs latency.

I like using this tool for testing: http://myspeed.visualware.com/voip/

It provide latency (ping), bandwidth (speed), and quality of service (stablity) information. You might want to try to ping the servers. In Windows, open a command prompts and use "tracert [some URL]". It will show you the path to the server. Check for any timeouts or long delays.


----------



## Coma

Wireless is your problem. You shouldn't game with wireless because of the issues it may present (unless the router is right in front of you or something.. but then, still)


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Wireless is your problem. You shouldn't game with wireless because of the issues it may present (unless the router is right in front of you or something.. but then, still)

Not necessarily. I game on wireless and my ping is the same as if I'm wired. The problem with wireless is that too much network activity can cause the router to disconnect and reset. I think the OP's problem is that other people on his network are hogging bandwidth. And also to the OP, downloads start out fast, and then slow down. When I start downloading something, I get around 2MB per second, after a few minutes it slows to around 770kb/s


----------



## xenophobe

Downloading stuff in the background will seriously alter your ping times. Also wireless can be a problem.

You sure nobody is leaching bandwidth from you?


----------



## Armadi110

If you have a low download speed as you do you will find downloading in the background will be very harsh on your ping, also if you are trying to game with a wireless connection make sure you spend the cash to get a quality connection (wireless N), this is why cable connections win (cheap and just werk 100%). If you have a gd connection then usually the only thing that affects your ping is your distance from server and server status (usually lots of players can upset it)


----------



## slytown

http://www.dslreports.com

Tests your bandwidth.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i game on wireless and i have no problems. i never lose conection or anything


----------



## Norlig

This thread is from 2007...


----------

